# No veggies?



## cornking4 (Aug 3, 2009)

I've had my five month old on a diet of roaches and veggies since he was a hatchling, and I wanted to vary his diet up a little. I started offering turkey, rodents, chicken, etc. In addition to his dubias. Well, he loved the new meats... Maybe he loves them a bit too much. Since we made the switch, he's been eating no veggies whatsoever, gladly taking ground turkey instead of his fair share of lettuces and other veggies. I'm not too worried about it... I've read a few other topics about babies eating a strict diet of only meats. I just wanted to see what you guys have to say about it. He's still defecating once every other day and his urates look fine...


----------



## GOT_TEGUS (Aug 3, 2009)

cornking4 said:


> I've had my five month old on a diet of roaches and veggies since he was a hatchling, and I wanted to vary his diet up a little. I started offering turkey, rodents, chicken, etc. In addition to his dubias. Well, he loved the new meats... Maybe he loves them a bit too much. Since we made the switch, he's been eating no veggies whatsoever, gladly taking ground turkey instead of his fair share of lettuces and other veggies. I'm not too worried about it... I've read a few other topics about babies eating a strict diet of only meats. I just wanted to see what you guys have to say about it. He's still defecating once every other day and his urates look fine...




its not proven that GUs need or eat veggies mine eat only strawberries, grapes , melons bananas. not mixed with turkey burger. my opinion its a waste of time and money to feed veggies. But if you want to try veggies heres the tegu food list by Puffdragon which is awesome

<!-- l --><a class="postlink-local" href="http://www.tegutalk.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=19&t=1353" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">viewtopic.php?f=19&t=1353</a><!-- l -->


----------



## cornking4 (Aug 3, 2009)

I was wondering about that... Greens do seem like a very insignificant source of nutrition. I'm wondering if it helps control fecal consistency, though. Since he stopped eating veggies his feces have been rather runny.


----------



## Jefroka (Aug 3, 2009)

Keep hearing young ones need a lot of meat in their diet, but I also hear they can get bored with the same diet. Mine has not gotten bored, he loves his turkey/liver/cod liver oil mix. Tegus are scavengers in the wild so they eat whatever they can get a hold of.

I don't see anything wrong with offering fruit if you want to and if he eats it, so be it.


...Jefroka


----------



## GOT_TEGUS (Aug 3, 2009)

cornking4 said:


> I was wondering about that... Greens do seem like a very insignificant source of nutrition. I'm wondering if it helps control fecal consistency, though. Since he stopped eating veggies his feces have been rather runny.




well turkey burger (meats) the feces are more runny. some fruits and veggies are good for everyone and GUs :-D maybe some pizza which my GUs ate already. I didnt feed them it they stole it from me turn my back for a minute just like 2 year old kids :-D


----------



## cornking4 (Aug 3, 2009)

Haha yeah they have their human-like personalities. As long as runny feces don't hurt them... I guess as long as everything moving there's no real issue. Today the little guy dropped a monstrous crap that stunk up the entire house! Hahahahhaha I opened the front door and a gust of poop-stained air blew in my face that made my eyes water. Oh well... At least he's healthy!


----------



## GOT_TEGUS (Aug 3, 2009)

cornking4 said:


> Haha yeah they have their human-like personalities. As long as runny feces don't hurt them... I guess as long as everything moving there's no real issue. Today the little guy dropped a monstrous crap that stunk up the entire house! Hahahahhaha I opened the front door and a gust of poop-stained air blew in my face that made my eyes water. Oh well... At least he's healthy!




yeah been there smelled that  they can clear a room. fans and air freshners work :-D


----------



## cornking4 (Aug 3, 2009)

Hahahha I almost used up an entire can of febreeze. I love the smell of reptile crap. Smells like healthy herps. As for the rest of my family, not so much. lol


----------



## Beasty (Aug 3, 2009)

As with most reptiles, when the diet changes, especially if it's drastic, it can loosen stools . They'll firm up. You can take care of that real quick by throwing a rodent in there.


----------



## cornking4 (Aug 3, 2009)

That also happened with my snakes. I switched mine over from brown to African rats and... Well... Let's just say that there were an unusually high amount of cage cleanings in the following weeks. But, like Sienfeld's sense of humor, their stool started drying gradually.


----------



## tracyanderson777 (Aug 4, 2009)

ive been told by many people including bobby and other breeders that its best to feed them strictly meat for the first year


----------



## throneofjade (Aug 4, 2009)

It's probably just the change in diet that made it runny. Just go the store,pick some stuff out, and than when it is feeding time put a little pile of each and see what your tegu likes. I did that yesterday with mine. I gave him 3 piles of different meats. He went to 2 out of the 3. So if you want him to eat veggies try different veggies and maybe you will find something that your tegu likes.


----------



## cornking4 (Aug 4, 2009)

I really have no reason to continue giving him veggies... At least not for now. As long as their absence won't cause permanent diarrhea, Its actually easier for me to load him up on meats and roaches.


----------



## Jer723 (Aug 4, 2009)

lol. i fed my baby watermelon. and she loved it. does anyone here feed melons?


----------



## cornking4 (Aug 4, 2009)

No but my roaches love it. Haha


----------



## throneofjade (Aug 4, 2009)

I haven't tried watermelon, sounds interesting.


----------



## cornking4 (Aug 4, 2009)

I'll try it tomorrow... Although I think he's addicted to meat like a hippie's addicted to weed.


----------



## throneofjade (Aug 4, 2009)

Yeah my little guy loves his pinkies.


----------



## cornking4 (Aug 4, 2009)

My guy loves his roaches more than anything... I swear those things are like nicotene to him.


----------



## throneofjade (Aug 5, 2009)

I guess they know what they like.


----------



## cornking4 (Aug 5, 2009)

It's funny how a reptilian garbage disposal can have his favorite foods.


----------

